# Channel 4 Tourette's continuity announcer



## T & P (Apr 24, 2014)

So it seems tonight's continuity announcer on Channel 4 has Tourette's Syndrome. No swearing though- she just says 'biscuit' all the time with the occasional 'hedgehog' thrown in. She has quite a sexy voice as well


----------



## OneStrike (Apr 24, 2014)

Ha, that must have been Jess Thom, i've seen her on the twitters @Touretteshero , she tries to have fun with it all.


----------



## Fez909 (Apr 25, 2014)

Plenty of biscuits in there.


----------



## editor (Apr 25, 2014)

Good for her for pursing her career.


----------



## Fez909 (Apr 25, 2014)

She's actually great. I've just watched that This Morning interview and her TEDx:


----------



## wiskey (Apr 25, 2014)

She's fantastic! We love her. Good on her for doing something new. 

She runs the tourettes hero site. 

I've not seen her Ted though, will have to watch that.


----------



## Mumbles274 (Oct 30, 2015)

She's been on biscuit Russell Howards good news this week. What a biscuit star.. Watch it if you get a biscuit chance. Biscuit


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Nov 1, 2015)

Mumbles274 said:


> She's been on biscuit Russell Howards good news this week. What a biscuit star.. Watch it if you get a biscuit chance. Biscuit


----------

